# Beste Lösung gesucht



## A13X (17. Nov 2013)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe ein kleines "Umsetzungsproblem".
Ich soll von einem Server (der nicht als Website genutzt werden kann) Daten auf eine Website geladen und grafisch umsetzen.
Um genau zu sein soll es eine Interaktive Karte werden (Google Maps mäßig, nur stark vereinfacht).

Die Frage ist nur wie ich das machen soll. Ich beherrsche Java, ich beherrsche (größtenteils) HTML, PHP und Javascript, aber wie ich das ganze Zusammenknüpfen kann weiß ich nicht. :bahnhof:


_____________________________________________________________________________________
manuelle Signatur:
Veni, Vidi, Quesivi
Ich kam, sah und fragte


----------



## con0815 (18. Nov 2013)

Hallo,

zu erst, es gibt keine "beste" Lösung. Jeder hat einen anderen Ansatz und die für sich einfachste Lösung.

Stellen sich ein paar Fragen: 
Wie groß ist denn die Karte? Welches Kartenmaterial ist vorhanden?
Wenn ich mich recht erinnere gibt es von jquery schon so etwas in der Art das man verändern kann.
Da wärst du schonmal bei der einfachsten Lösung.

Wie weit willst du reinzoomen bis sich das nächste Bild aufbaut? der Übergang muss ja funktionieren

Js, Html(5) + bisschen CSS wird wohl der beste Weg sein.(würde ich wählen)
Auf dem Container in dem die Karte drin ist einfach einen Cursor und einen + - Regler reinsetzen, was das Bild ranzoomt, ab einem bestimmten Punkt switcht das Bild dann zu einem "neuen", Sprich du verteilst Werte über den Regler die das Bild ran und wegzoomen und ab einem gewissen Wert wird das neue Bild angezeigt bzw geladen.


----------



## A13X (20. Nov 2013)

[OT]Tut mir Leid. Ich habe mich falsch ausgedrückt. Natürlich suche ich die EINFACHSTE Lösung.[/OT]

Ich sehe schon. Ich muss mein Projekt besser erklären. 
Kennt ihr Bukkit? Es ist eine Variante eines auf Java basierenden Minecraftservers.
Ich versuche ein Plugin für diesen Server zu schreiben mit dem es unter anderem möglich sein soll die Karte von verschiedenen Welten zu zeigen. 
Das ist aber noch nicht alles.
Ich will es schaffen, dass der Server und die Website beinahe ununterbrochen miteinander kommunizieren können.
Am besten eignet sich meiner Meinung nach ein DatagramPacket System.
Ich muss ich es aber irgendwie schaffen ein Java code auf der Website laufen zu lassen.<--Mein Hauptproblem


----------



## A13X (21. Nov 2013)

Es ist doch immer schön seine Fragen selbst beantworten zu können.
Sogar wenn das blöde Fragen sind ^^

Mit Applet soll es WUNDERbar funktionieren habe ich gehört.


----------

